# Is Voom available on 129?



## HD Wannabee (Aug 9, 2005)

I was told by Dish CS that Voom was only available on 61.5, but several posts here seem to indicate it is also available on 129. CS said only in 'test' mode on 129 at this point and they would not 'guarantee' it will be available in the future.

Anyone subscribing to Voom and getting it on 129? I'm thinking of a Dish 1000.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, VOOM is available from 129. I got the 1000 installed two weeks ago to prevent the need to have two dishes installed.


----------



## HD Wannabee (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks. It was obvious after several calls to Dish it probably was, but they were being told to deny it so they could dump their remaining inventory of D500 antennas on new subscribers.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

So... what's the trick in getting Voom activated if you have a Dish 1000. Tell DISH that you have a 2nd dish at 61.5? That might bite you in the end if you need to have a 2nd dish installed for must carry locals or for whatever reason. Not that it could happen, but what if?


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

No tricks involved. When I was working the install, DISH refused to recognize they had the 1000 available and would not offer one. As a matter of fact all the CSRs stated they didn't even have a sale code for the 1000. Their pitch was to have a second dish pointed at 61.5. Knowing VOOM was also at 129 based on threads on this site, I had them open a work order to install VOOM. In the mean time, I ordered a DISH 1000 a local retailer and had it available for the installer at the designated appointment. All the DISH CSRs needs to know is that you are activating VOOM, they have no idea if you are receiving it from 129 or 61.5.


----------



## totalconfusion (Oct 16, 2005)

Will that work on locals? My local channels are on 129,but I can't get a CSR to turn them on. They don't even know what a Dish 1000 is.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

totalconfusion said:


> Will that work on locals? My local channels are on 129,but I can't get a CSR to turn them on. They don't even know what a Dish 1000 is.


 Call back and ask to speak to someone up the chain of command. You'll get it turned on.


----------

